# CM9 will not load past the splash screen



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what the problem is, I've left it alone for over a day to see if it would eventually load, but it never gets past this screen:










The screen isn't static and doesn't hang, I jsut keep watching it expecting it to load.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

MonkeyTrucker said:


> I'm not sure what the problem is, I've left it alone for over a day to see if it would eventually load, but it never gets past this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Your Rom didn't install correctly. To fix this download the Rom and gapps and flash them both through CWM. Watch the video provide below to learn how. It should start normally after that.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

I should have clarified that it was working for several months, just one day it wouldn't load past that screen.

I've downloaded and installed the nightly and now this guy won't go away:










I'll grab gapps and see if that fixes it.
Thanks

EDIT - I also performed the "wipe cache partition" and the "wipe Dalvik cache."


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

OK, I've just installed the GAPPs as well and am still getting a constant boot screen.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

MonkeyTrucker said:


> I should have clarified that it was working for several months, just one day it wouldn't load past that screen.
> 
> I've downloaded and installed the nightly and now this guy won't go away:
> 
> ...


Try wiping data and if that doesn't work, then system and the re flash.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, resorted to clearing data








It worked.
Made a backup beforehand (not before issue), restoring now to see if I can still boot and resolve the issue.

EDIT - Didn't work, clearing data again.
Should I have used AcmeUninstaller to remove the Tenderloin?
Or does clearing the data pretty much do the same?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

MonkeyTrucker said:


> Well, resorted to clearing data
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see you have installed CM9 before. You really should fully uninstall and reinstall in this situation. Do you have the ACMEUninstaller? It will clear up the problem for sure.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Can I restore my backup and use AcmeUninstaller?
Will that leave my app data intact?


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, I went into WebOS and deleted the application files...not data...and still wouldn't load.

Performed another restore in CWM.

Downloaded AcmeInstaller3 and am currently installing the nightly build and gapps back on.

Hopefully, my data is there.

Lesson learned.
Backup after you've setup your install.

EDIT - Didn't work via that method, getting moboot loop.
Restoring backup again.

I noticed an advanced restore, will flash nightly back on and use advanced restore options aside from boot.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Is your only concern keeping your data?

If it is just the booting problem, and you don't mind loosing data try wiping the system and the reinstalling after that.

You can also pull your apps from a nandroid using Titanium Backup


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

MonkeyTrucker said:


> Is your only concern keeping your data?
> 
> If it is just the booting problem, and you don't mind loosing data try wiping the system and the reinstalling after that.
> 
> You can also pull your apps from a nandroid using Titanium Backup


No unfortunately using the uninstaller will remove everything but cobjones suggestions might be your best bet to save data.

Having a Nandroid backup really is an important part of using CM9 and i'm sure you will keep one on hand in the future


----------

